# taking low dose aspirin with no clotting issues?



## pickleton

hi all.

I've just recently found out I don't have any clotting issues but was wondering if taking aspirin 75mg regardless would be of any benefit? 

Does anyone here take it knowing they don't have clotting issues?

I'm taking all the vits and extra b6, b12 and folic acid and thought taking aspirin after a BFP might help my next bean stick?

My doc is useless when it comes to fertility and stuff as he knows very little on it. I've already spoken to a specialist gynecologist who basically fobbed me off saying back luck, nothing we can do basically come back after 3 mc..usual story. 

Right now I'll try anything to get my next bean to stick! :wacko:


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

To be honest, I wouldn't take any more medication, etc, than absolutely necessary whilst TTC. If you have no clotting issues, aspirin won't help anything else! Just my opinion, though!


----------



## pickleton

Thanks blueeyedgirl1, 

That's how I feel as I don't like taking tablets..although at the moment I must rattle with all the vits!

But I have heard some positive things about aspirin that make me wonder if it's worth a try.

x


----------



## seoj

I have heard some good things about the benefits of low dose aspirin... it can help blood flow to your uterus and ovaries, which may thicken the uterine lining (which is helpful for implantation). 

Obviously it's not a miracle cure... but if it's not gonna hurt? I'm on a daily dose myself in hopes it helps my overall cycle since we'll be doing round 2 of IUI. I figured I would try it one cycle and see... if it doesn't help, then I'll forgo it next time. But its such a low dose, and as long as you don't have any medical issues that aspirin may aggravate, then it shouldn't harm anything. I'm only taking it from CD1- Ov though- I know some woman take it for several months into pregnancy (but on doctors orders). 

FYI- I have lots of paperwork from our FS, and there is a list of Do's and Dont's... and Aspirin is a typically a "don't", EXCEPT in low dose form (81mg or less). 

Obviously you have to make the decision for yourself. Sometimes we have to be our own advocates. But if there is any other doctor you trust that would be more helpful (sorry they haven't been such help thus far)- then maybe it would be good to ask. 

Best of luck hun and sending you loads of sticky bean baby dust!!!


----------



## Lucia

I am going to take it once I get a BFP as my FS couldn't find anything wrong but said it wouldn't "hurt" to use it in low doses.


----------



## sunnysun

pickelton- i just find it really frustating that doc's can't be more helpful and they can only do something after you mc 3 times!! who wants to mc 3 times!! i hate the way they treat early pg. sorry to vent here.

Have you tried taking progesterone creams after O?


----------



## spellfairy

Well i lost my baby and still no answers yet, he just came out inside half hour of cramping at 19 weeks he was perfect. I did however pass massive (size of a scone) twice at 6 and 7 weeks and one was seen on scan at 9 weeks and loads wee ones whilst bleeding. I either think it was a sch or hughes (which i hear eventually turns into pre ec (which i had ten years ago with my daughter). BABY aspirin seems ok, i will check with my docs firstly (have a med pdf file printed out to take to docs lol) but i will make sure i dont just get fobbed off when they say oh there is a massive blood clot beside baby "oh just go home hopefully it ll go away" i think baby aspirin woulda helped. I took a 300mg tab 2 weeks after MC to help a the lining as i had my placenta taken out from surgery 3 hours after i gave birth. Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## croydongirl

Hey Pickleton
My fertility doctor told me to take a low dose aspirin every day once I get a bfp. I do not have any clotting problems but she said it can't hurt and it might help. She advised me not to take it before I got my bfp because it might effect implantation.
I would say take it once you see those two lines because you never know and the codtor told me it won't hurt.


----------



## pickleton

sunnysun said:


> pickelton- i just find it really frustating that doc's can't be more helpful and they can only do something after you mc 3 times!! who wants to mc 3 times!! i hate the way they treat early pg. sorry to vent here.
> 
> Have you tried taking progesterone creams after O?

I know it is soo frustrating when your constantly told 'come back after 3!' the only reason I got tested for clotting issues is because I kicked off with my gp and made him send me to a specialist. I asked about checking my progesterone levels and I just got told there is no reason too! 

I now feel like a bloody hypocondreact (spelling?) and a moaner. 

Any way I might give 75mg a go after a bfp. X


----------



## lintu

hiya huni, I started to take low dose asprin at the end of last yr as i was concerned about my AF.

I had been on Cilest for 16yrs and that reduces your womb lining thought after 12 mths of still light bleeding i would give it a try had the healthiest bleed ever in November and the caught in December, unfortunatly that turned out to be a missed miscarriage which I had to have a D&C to remove but i am sure that the Asprin helped me and have now gone back on to it, partly to help with the cramps after the D&C but also to help the flow whilst my body sorts itself out and gets ready for my next lil beany :hugs:

Its beneficial during the early part of your cycle as it thins your blood, helping to create a lush, hopefully clot free environment for baba to snuggle in to, you just need to be careful if your on any meds, have blood issues already or if you get a headache or cold, as you cant take lemsip or anything with paracetamol in if your planning on taking Asprin soon after.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## littlelamb

I have had multiple losses and take a BA a day (81 mg). I take it ALL cycle, not just from when I get a BFP. I have no known clotting issues -- have had every test under the sun. Was successful with my DD. Even so, I have since had 2 more losses and can't help but wonder if I do have a clotting disorder that just isn't known yet...plan to move up to heparin or lovenox soon. I definitely recommend taking a baby aspirin daily, but make sure it's only low dose as regular aspirin (as well as other NSAID's, such as ibuprofen, aleve/anaprox, etc) can cause problems. Best wishes!


----------



## A1983

pickleton said:


> hi all.
> 
> I've just recently found out I don't have any clotting issues but was wondering if taking aspirin 75mg regardless would be of any benefit?
> 
> Does anyone here take it knowing they don't have clotting issues?
> 
> I'm taking all the vits and extra b6, b12 and folic acid and thought taking aspirin after a BFP might help my next bean stick?
> 
> My doc is useless when it comes to fertility and stuff as he knows very little on it. I've already spoken to a specialist gynecologist who basically fobbed me off saying back luck, nothing we can do basically come back after 3 mc..usual story.
> 
> Right now I'll try anything to get my next bean to stick! :wacko:

Hi Pickleton, did you take the baby aspirin in the end? And if so when in your cycle? I had a blighted ovum in July and ttc atm, and researching BA. I'm getting pretty stressed though with all the conflicting stories and advice :-\ Some even say aspirin won't prevent blighted ovums as they are chromosomal, whereas others say after subsequent bo's they took BA and voila...a baby! Coincidence??! Thanks! Just don't want to CAUSE any problems to myself/conceiving/baby xx


----------



## Pray2bBlessed

I have no known clotting disorders, and my doctor (a specialist) told me to start taking low dose asprin after my second straight MC. I got PG the next month after my MC after I had started taking it, and it was healthy. This last time I forgot to start taking it before we started trying again, I got PG the first month we tried, but I miscarried again. So I started taking it again! 

The specialist also prescribed me progesterone suppositories after I got my early BFP for my only successful pregnancy. I just recently switched my regular OBGYN because even after I told her that she still didn't want to see me until I was 8 weeks. So when I went for my scan at 8 1/2 weeks, there was no hb, and the baby had stopped growing at 6weeks. She just acted like she didn't care, and there were other things I didn't like when I was pg with my son!


----------

